# Opening Day



## csb (Mar 31, 2011)

I know plenty of opinions are floating around about baseball, but I am a huge fan of the game and so very glad it's opening day!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Whatchu talking about? College baseball has been going on for a few months now.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 31, 2011)

Let's GO BUCS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Pirates are not yet mathmatically eliminated !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 31, 2011)

...yet


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2011)

They will be by the end of the weekend...

My only issue with baseball is the fact that ESPN will be obsessing over homeruns and strikeouts for the next 6 months...


----------



## momech (Mar 31, 2011)

csb said:


> I know plenty of opinions are floating around about baseball, but I am a huge fan of the game and so very glad it's opening day!


lusone: lusone: lusone: lusone: lusone: lusone:


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 31, 2011)

cold opening weekend at least around here


----------



## momech (Mar 31, 2011)

Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 31, 2011)

momech said:


> Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.


Good idea, this is your last chance to watch them while they are still tied for first.


----------



## goodal (Mar 31, 2011)

momech said:


> Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.



That would be so cool. Some aspects of living in the sticks suck. I'm still in March Madness mode, but come Tuesday I'll be ready to swap. I don't make the transition to NBA mode anymore, but MLB means SPRING IS HERE. Hi Def Baseball is awsome.


----------



## csb (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome!



momech said:


> Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 31, 2011)

Baseball is the art of cramming 15 minutes of action into 4 hours.


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^ I read a study that showed the ratio of time the ball is in play to total game time for baseball is higher then for football.

I gave up on baseball somewhere around my junior year of high school. I was a huge baseball fan but it seemed like all my favorite players were getting traded every year. If your not a fan of the Yankees or the Red Sox you might as well not get too attached to anyone one player because they'll be gone before you know it. As others have sort of hinted at here I also dislike that the majority of teams are never really in the running for the playoffs. By the All Star break it seems like 3/4 of the league is all but out of it.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 31, 2011)

I L-O-V-E baseball!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 31, 2011)

baseball almost falls into the same category as golf for me. I would at least attend a baseball game but not a golf event. However little league baseball is the only sport our dinky little town offers so I will have to grin and bear it when minisnick gets to that age


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2011)

Go Rox! I'm going to the game in Denver tomorrow night.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 1, 2011)

This sucks...the Reds came back in the 9th to beat the Brewers and I missed it since it was 3 in the morning here. I guess I can watch the video highlights on their website, but it just isn't the same. Also missed taking the boys to their first Opening Day Parade downtown. They went with mom and grandma.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 1, 2011)

Braves won yesterday!


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2011)

go Rockies!


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sigh...you'd think for all the drama of Albert Pujols' contract negotiation that you could have at least SCORED yesterday.


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2011)

breezy and warm today.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 1, 2011)

^^

breezy for sure. There is lots and lots of wind where I'm sitting.


----------



## momech (Apr 1, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.
> ...


I cannot argue with that.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2011)

momech said:


> Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.



When people in Kansas City, Baltimore, Pittsburgh, etc give up on their teams, maybe players will finally agree to a salary cap.

Then the Yankees and Red Sox will quit buying championships and I will care about baseball again.


----------



## momech (Apr 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110401/ap_on_...league_salaries

Umm, yeah.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2011)

momech said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > momech said:
> ...



I am surprised fans of the "have nots" are still interested.

It can't last though.


----------



## momech (Apr 1, 2011)

Going on 30 years and still a fan of a "have not."


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.
> ...


Red Sox? Are you aware that 2004 was the first RedSox world Series win in 86 years and they've only got one more since.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla_Fudge said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > momech said:
> ...



Yes, I am aware.

But they would not have won those two if they had spent like the rest of the league.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 1, 2011)

Project is basically shut down because so many have tickets for todays game.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2011)

momech said:


> Going on 30 years and still a fan of a "have not."



That's great.

Do you think the next generation will be as faithful - those who can't remember George Brett and have never seen the Royals be competitive?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2011)

more general baseball, but I can usually tell if there is a Cubs/Cards game in STL during the week. The extra traffic from the Chicagonites on I-55 is noticable.


----------



## momech (Apr 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > Going on 30 years and still a fan of a "have not."
> ...


After we win a few pennants in the next decade, they'll be hooked, too. :bag:


----------



## csb (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a shame that so many Cubs fans would sit in traffic just to go watch them lose...



I love watching a season unfold. There's a tempo about it that I just really like.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the cubs won more in their series with the cards last season. BUt I don't follow baseball so who knows


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a Mets fan. The team that's the laughing stock of the league. I have no interest in the opening day or the season at this fuck.

Also, a big fuck you to the Red Sox, for making my wife's commute rotten when you have games at certain times.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 1, 2011)

momech said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > momech said:
> ...



It's amazing the Royals have not come close to the playoffs in so long, given the division they play in. But given their payroll, it makes sense.

And I just don't see how it's going to change for you guys under the present system. The way it is now, I don't see a team like Kansas City or Pittsburgh winning a World Series again in my lifetime.

Maybe when fans lose interest entirely and the "have nots" start losing money and threatening to close up shop - maybe then a real salary cap will be approved and give you guys a chance.

It's ironic that NOT going to games and supporting your team might give them a BETTER chance at winning.


----------



## picusld (Apr 1, 2011)

Phils 1-0

hey ohhh


----------



## momech (Apr 1, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> It's amazing the Royals have not come close to the playoffs in so long, given the division they play in. But given their payroll, it makes sense.
> And I just don't see how it's going to change for you guys under the present system. The way it is now, I don't see a team like Kansas City or Pittsburgh winning a World Series again in my lifetime.
> 
> Maybe when fans lose interest entirely and the "have nots" start losing money and threatening to close up shop - maybe then a real salary cap will be approved and give you guys a chance.
> ...


http://www.minorleaguebaseball.com/news/ar...sp&amp;sid=t426

This is all we have to hang our hopes on.


----------



## momech (Apr 4, 2011)

So the Royals are now on pace for a 121-41 season! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 4, 2011)

the Red Sox are off to a rather slow start this year.


----------



## momech (Apr 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to go check my son out of school and head to the Royals game.
> ...


I know it's a very small sample size, but this just makes me chuckle:

Kansas City 4-2

Baltimore 4-1

Pittsburgh 4-2

NY Yankees 3-2

Boston 0-5


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 7, 2011)

momech said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > momech said:
> ...



Yeah, it's too bad every season is 162 games.


----------



## momech (Apr 21, 2011)

momech said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > momech said:
> ...


...and they're falling back in-line...except the Royals and Red Sox.

Kansas City 11-7

Baltimore 8-9

Pittsburgh 8-10

NY Yankees 10-6

Boston 6-11

BTW, Cleveland's 13-5.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2011)

Mets have the worst record in the NL and it isn't even Easter. :angry:

At least the NBA playoffs are keeping me entertained.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 23, 2011)

How about what the Met's owner said about Reyes, Beltran, and Wright? I was never happy when Beltran signed with the Mets. It has been a bad team for Puerto Rican players for some reason I cannot explain. It is like a curse.

Beltran has not played up to the hype that did surround his signing. That is a fact. But he is a better ballplayer than he is showing now. He needs a change of scenery and,if I was him, would be asking for a trade as of right now.

On the same topic, the New York media justifies the attack on Reyes and Beltran but reacts as what the guy said about Wright is uncalled for. :dunno: Talk about playing favorites.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

Mets =






That team is in a world of shit right now. I'd trade Beltran and Reyes now, while they are playing well and have value, before waiting for them to inevitably get hurt. Get some pitching prospects in return. Their rotation sucks a sweaty one.

They signed Beltran after he had an incredible playoff run with Houston, but the fact is he's a .275, 25 hr, 90 rbi type of player. Solids numbers year after year, but not the all world player they expected. Reyes is a mystery, he's shown glimpses of brilliance but has never fully reached his potential, and can't stay healthy. Wright is the face of the team, and a solid player year in and year out, but I agree with Wilpon he is not a superstar.

This team isn't going anywhere until the Madoff mess is sorted out anyway, and they will probably sell a good chunk of the team along the way.

They need to re-build the team to play 'small ball' in that cavernous stadium of theirs, a lineup of power hitters won't cut it. And please do something about the pitching.


----------



## Supe (May 24, 2011)

^^^ And that, ladies and gents, is why I haven't needed to watch baseball since 1986.


----------



## roadwreck (May 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> They signed Beltran after he had an incredible playoff run with Houston, but the fact is he's a .275, 25 hr, 90 rbi type of player. Solids numbers year after year, but not the all world player they expected.


As an Astros fan I was disappointed that Houston couldn't sign him but I was relieved that they didn't overpay for him like the Mets did.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

^They tend to overpay the occasional borderline star to look like they are keeping up with the team across town.

Wilpon: Look! We signed Jason Bay, who hit 30+ homers over the short Green Monster fence in Boston but will only hit about 12 of them in the airplane hangar we play in. Yay!

The Ollie Perez deal was another knee-jerk keeping up with the Yankees sort of move.


----------



## momech (May 24, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > They signed Beltran after he had an incredible playoff run with Houston, but the fact is he's a .275, 25 hr, 90 rbi type of player. Solids numbers year after year, but not the all world player they expected.
> ...


As a Royals fan, I wish he was still here, but he probably makes more salary than half of our team put together.


----------



## momech (May 24, 2011)

Many of you probably don't remember that the Royals had Beltran, Johnny Damon and Jermaine Dye all at the same time.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 24, 2011)

momech said:


> Many of you probably don't remember that the Royals had Beltran, Johnny Damon and Jermaine Dye all at the same time.


I do. I still have a Damon rookie card in KC uniform.


----------



## momech (Jul 26, 2011)

momech said:


> momech said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


And they've now all...ahem...fallen back into line.


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2011)

My team won on closing day!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

That Game 6 was epic. I didn't care who won, just wanted a good series.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> That Game 6 was epic. I didn't care who won, just wanted a good series.


And it was a heck of a series.


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree! And not just because the Cardinals won...I think there was a lot of great baseball being played with a lot of heart.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2011)

csb said:


> I agree! And not just because the Cardinals won...I think there was a lot of great baseball being played with a lot of heart.


Heart? That team is incredible. Twice they were one strike away from defeat and twice they came back. If you add to that the fact of being 10 1/2 games behind the last spot for the playoffs in September and got in on the last day, and the last game of the season, you have the formula of a resilient winning team.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2011)

YES! The Mets finally ditched the black and are going back to the pinstripes at home.

We've only been begging for this to happen since I was in high school.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2011)

you know your team sucks when a uniform change gets the fans excited.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 16, 2011)

I can honestly say that being a Braves fan, this past season may have taken the most excitement out of a sport for me than any other season ever!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^ That was a rather epic collapse...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm just happy the Red Sox and Braves both eclipsed the standard for epic September collapses.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2011)

whereas the Mets prefer to be mediocre all season long.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2011)

No, no. They prefer to suck a bag of dicks all season long.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 16, 2011)

my mistake.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're going to play like a oven toasted dog dick and horseshit sandwich, at least look good doing so.


----------

